# Do you experience a lot of Déjà Vu?



## Moo Rice (Apr 9, 2018)

Don't really have anything to say about it, is just curiosity.


----------



## danthemanklein (Mar 30, 2018)

Not a whole lot, but there are definitely moments where a thought would cross my mind, and I would think, “where the hell have I seen that before? I swear I’ve seen or thought of this before, but I’m not sure where.” Don’t know if that counts as Deja Vu, but yeah, I’m sure there were a couple of times in my life where I’ve even had a more extreme case of it too. Although, that’s pretty few and far between, if that makes sense.


----------



## ButIHaveNoFear (Sep 6, 2017)

If I had to put a number on it, I'd say once every 3 months.

I'll get a nudge when I'm doing something that I've experienced it before. I then try to follow the "memory" _faster_ than I act it out so I can officially predict the future. That never happens since it's a brain glitch, but it's fun to try!


----------



## Kommandant (Jun 27, 2017)

Not much but when I have one its pretty "extreme". I have to stop for a moment with whatever I was doing and try to wrap my head around it.

Also... Déjà Vu I have been in this place before :^)


----------



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

Have I seen this thread before? 


* *




h:


----------



## Liriope (Aug 11, 2015)

I get it on occasion. I find it annoying mostly.


----------



## ponpiri (Apr 30, 2017)

Yes and very often. It's probably because I think about my actions and potential consequences so much that it feels like deja vu when something happens very closely to what I'd imagined previously.


----------



## Moo Rice (Apr 9, 2018)

danthemanklein said:


> Not a whole lot, but there are definitely moments where a thought would cross my mind, and I would think, “where the hell have I seen that before? I swear I’ve seen or thought of this before, but I’m not sure where.” Don’t know if that counts as Deja Vu, but yeah, I’m sure there were a couple of times in my life where I’ve even had a more extreme case of it too. Although, that’s pretty few and far between, if that makes sense.


I think it does count as Déjà Vu, as long as you don't know where that "memory" comes from (if you do, is just remembering). Mine are also not too recurent.



ButIHaveNoFear said:


> If I had to put a number on it, I'd say once every 3 months.
> 
> I'll get a nudge when I'm doing something that I've experienced it before. I then try to follow the "memory" _faster_ than I act it out so I can officially predict the future. That never happens since it's a brain glitch, but it's fun to try!


I've tried seeing the future before... and I'm still not Raven :/



Kommandant said:


> Not much but when I have one its pretty "extreme". I have to stop for a moment with whatever I was doing and try to wrap my head around it.
> 
> Also... Déjà Vu I have been in this place before :^)


Lol. Mine are also "extreme"



The Penguin said:


> Have I seen this thread before?
> 
> 
> * *
> ...


HAVE YOU?!! xD


----------



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

Moo Rice said:


> HAVE YOU?!! xD


I've seen the title lots of times, but this is the first time I visited the thread, lol :wink:


----------



## ButIHaveNoFear (Sep 6, 2017)

Moo Rice said:


> I've tried seeing the future before... and I'm still not Raven :/


Nobody's perfect...


----------



## Rithrius (Jun 3, 2018)

Every day of my life is a deja vu. :-/


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

I'd say I experience it around once a week, but nothing super interesting.


----------



## soop (Aug 6, 2016)

Uncomfortably often, tbh.


----------



## Cal (Sep 29, 2017)

I experience Deja Vu very often now a days. Before, I used to never experience it, but now I get Deja Vu at least once a week. It probably has to do with me waking up much earlier than before and my sleeping problems, since it has been going on since the beginning of the school year.


----------



## Zosio (Mar 17, 2015)

I don't pay much mind to it when it happens. _Deja vu_ can occur as a result of stimulation to a particular part of the brain (I forget which). There have been experiments done that involved stimulation to that part, and the subjects experienced vivid occurrences of _deja vu_ and insisted that they had already experienced the present moment before. 

In other words, it's just our brain matter screwing with us. Nothing too noteworthy there.


----------



## Fuzzystorm (Jun 18, 2014)

Once in a blue moon, not very often actually...

Although I have this weird thing with faces... often I'll be watching something and think "I KNOW I've seen this actor somewhere" but then I'll google them and I'm not familiar with anything else they're in.

Or sometimes I'll just pass someone on the street or meet a new acquaintance and their face will strike me as familiar, but I can't think of where I would possibly know them, I just know I've seen the face before...

Probably just a subconscious, mental-comparison "who does this person look like" process so don't know if this is technically a form of "deju vu" or not... but it's freaky


----------



## Miss Nightingale (Aug 10, 2013)

No.


----------



## TeamPB (Aug 10, 2017)

Yea, sometimes, it really feels like I'm experiencing something I already experienced. It's pretty weird and difficult to explain. I guess it's just routine...


----------



## Lucan1010 (Jul 23, 2018)

Not much anymore, but a lot when I was younger.


----------



## Rascal01 (May 22, 2016)

Quite often when I was younger, not so much now.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

Instead of Deja Vu I get premonitions instead. Has happened since I was little. Dream about things before they happen, bad things.


----------



## Sybow (Feb 1, 2016)

ISTP - not much

Sometimes I do have that weird thing like doing something and being like.. wait, didn't I do this before?

But its not often..


----------

